# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  "Five Things I Want You To Hear" by Emma Blackery

## Member11



----------


## Chantellabella

> 



That was amazing! Jerry, thank you so much for posting this. It's taken me decades to believe those things and to hear it from someone so young is truly inspiring. 

Guys, I hope you all watch this video and really listen to what she is saying. Her wisdom is truly what happens in this world. You don't have to learn these things the hard way over decades like I did. Just believe what she says because that's probably one of the most uplifting videos I've ever seen.

Thank you, Jerry for sharing that. Did you hear about this from someone or do you regularly watch her videos? I've never heard about this person, but she is wise beyond her years. 

Thanks again!

----------


## Member11

> Thank you, Jerry for sharing that.



No worries  ::): 





> Did you hear about this from someone or do you regularly watch her videos?



Actually, she been on my subscription list on youtube for a few years now, most of her videos I think are quite funny or inspiring.

----------

